# Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?



## Sockeye (3. Juni 2006)

Ich bin am überlegen mir ein Hand-GPS zuzulegen.

Ich folgende Anforderungen:

muß
1. Spritzwasserfest
2. Kartenanzeige
3. Kartendaten / Wegpunkte wechsel/nachladbar
4. Gute Seekarten (Norwegen) dabei / erhältlich
kann
1. Europakarte
2. Straßenroutenplanung
3. Eigenes Kartenmaterial als Overlay ladbar

Ein für qualifizierte Tipps dankbarer Sockeye...|rolleyes


----------



## Quarus (4. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Hallo,

kann Dir das Sportrak Color von Magellan empfehlen.
Es hat alle Funktionen, die Du als gewünscht angegeben hast.
Übrigens, das Gerät ist nicht nur spritzwassergeschützt, sondern auch schwimmfähig.
Es ist ein Auslaufmodel, das kaum noch irgendwo zu bekommen ist.
Ich habe das Gerät selbst und bin absolut zufrieden damit.
Bei http://www.awn-shop.de/shop/produktsuche.php?suchbegriff=sportrak+color&rubrik=%25 kannst Du das Gerät noch erwerben.
Es ist von 500 Euro aus 199,95 € heruntergesetzt.

Ich selbst würde das Gerät immer wieder kaufen.

Mit besten Grüßen  Quarus


----------



## AndreL (11. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Hi, ich denke das da eher ein Garmin GPS'R die richtige Wahl ist, etwa die 60er oder 70er Serie. Weil in 2 Punkten "schwächeltn" die Thales (Magellan) Empfänger. 
1. in Bezug auf "gute" Seekarten, ich habe hier jetzt schon mehrfach gelesen das die Detailtreue der Magellan Karten doch merklich geringer ist als die der Garmin Karten, allerdings bei deutlich geringerem Preis.
2. ist die Möglichkeit der Erstellung und Einbindung von eigenen (und freien) Karten bei einem Garmin GPS'R erheblich einfacher und die Möglichkeiten größer.
Ich würde ein Garmin GPSMap 76CX oder 76C notfalls ein Monocrom Gerät GPSMap 76 (allerdings ist da der Kartenspeicher recht dürftig) empfehlen je nachdem was du investieren möchtest.


----------



## ollidi (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

@Alex
Ich habe das Garmin Gpsmap 60CS. Das würde Deine Anforderungen erfüllen. Empfehlen kann ich es Dir auf jeden Fall. Farbdisplay, Barometer, elektronischer Kompass, 56 MB Speicher; ...
Momentan habe ich nur die Topo Deutschland, zum Radfahren und Wandern,  auf dem Gerät (zumindest ein paar Kacheln). Diese Karten sind schon ziemlich Detailgetreu bei 1:25.000. 
Das nächste wird die BlueChart Map Atlantic von Garmin sein. Damit sind dann auch die Seekarten drauf. 
Ein kleiner Wermutstropfen ist das Lizensierungsmodel bei den Seekarten von Garmin. Du musst Karten freischalten lassen und das kostet immer Geld. Aber so etwas brauche ich Dir ja wohl nicht weiter zu erläutern. :m
Wie ich es bisher gehört habe, sind die Seekarten von Garmin momentan wohl so ziemlich das Beste, was auf dem Markt ist.


----------



## AndreL (13. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Hi,
also um ehrlich zu sein verstehe ich nicht, warum gerade Angler immer wieder zu der 60er Serie greifen, die 60er sind für den "Landgebrauch" konzipiert! Die 70er Serie ist als Marinegerät gedacht, was auch an einigen kleinen aber feinen Unterschieden zur 60er Serie erkennbar ist. Beispielsweise sind die 70er ALLE schwimmfähig, die 60er nicht. Im Prinzip sind es die gleichen Geräte in anderen Gehäusen wobei die 70er im direktem Vergleich zu dem "passendem" 60er einen größeren Speicher besitzen. Desweiteren hat das 60er Gehäuse einen Schwachpunkt, es treten oft Risse im Übergang zwischen Antenne und Gehäuse auf. 
Ein weiterer Punkt währen die S Versionen der Geräte, das S steht für Sensoren und bedeutet das die Geräte einen Barometrischen Höhenmesser sowie einen elektronischen Kompass besitzen. Das klingt im ersten Moment gut, nur bedauerlicher Weise ist der Höhenmesser total Sch........ und somit fast unbrauchbar. Fazit, Geldverschwendung.
Zu guter Letzt sollte man bedenken das die 60/76c/cs Serien ganz hart ausgedrückt "veraltete Technick" sind! aktuell sind die 60/76 CX/CSX Serien, die Beiden Herausgagendsten Vorteile sind: 
1. Austauschbare microSD Speicherkarten die bis 1GB problemlos funktionieren.
2. Ein SIRF3 GPS Empfänger der zurzeit als das Optimum bei Consumer GPS'R gilt. Mit diesem Empfänger gehören Empfangsprobleme in Häuserschluchten, Wäldern und anderen Wiedrigkeiten der Vergangenheit an.


----------



## ollidi (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Klar sind die CSx Serien neuer und aktueller. Bisher hatte ich mit dem 60CS aber keinerlei Empfangsprobleme. Und ich bin viel in Wäldern unterwegs und habe es hauptsächlich für den "Geländeeinsatz" zum Wandern und MTB. Auf dem Wasser funzt es aber auch sehr gut. :m 
Für mich war auch ausschlaggebend, dass die Bedientasten im unteren Bereich angeordnet sind. 
Und vor allem bekommt man die CS-Serien momentan recht günstig, weil es ja auch Auslaufmodelle sind. :m Mit den 56 MB Speicher habe ich bei dem 60CS mit der TOPO Norddeutschland kein Problem.
Es bietet sich an die Vergleichsfunktion auf der Garmin-Seite zu nutzen. Da kann man auf einen Blick die Unterschiede der Geräte erkennen.
Zu der Schwimmfähigkeit: Baden gehen wollte ich mit dem Gerät nicht. :q Ansonsten ist es so festgemacht, dass es nicht über Bord gehen kann. :m


----------



## Jirko (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

moin andre #h


> Ein SIRF3 GPS Empfänger der zurzeit als das Optimum bei Consumer GPS'R gilt. Mit diesem Empfänger gehören Empfangsprobleme in Häuserschluchten, Wäldern und anderen Wiedrigkeiten der Vergangenheit an....


ist dem wirklich so bzw. konntest du dich davon selbst schon überzeugen? SIRF ist ja momentan in aller munde und mich würde es brennendst interessieren, ob die theorie auch auch in der praxis stimmig ist... besten dank für deine antwort andre #6 #h


----------



## sundfisher (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Mein Garmin GPSmap 60 CX funktioniert in allen Lebenslagen und die BlueChart Seekarten sind zwar teuer aber dafür auch erste Sahne was Genauigkeit und details angeht, habe die Dänischen Küstengewasser und Fjorde freigeschaltet und muss sagen selbst in Roskilde und Issefjord passen die Karten, auch bei der NAVI mit dem Auto und City Select Ver. 9 oder per pedes bin ich voll zufrieden bin gespannt auf den Sommerurlaub auf Kreta ob es uns da auch zu den gewünschten Sehenswürdigkeiten führen wird .........

P.S. Konnte gestern wieder ein paar Dorsch Hotties zu meiner Waypoint Sammlung hinzufügen.


----------



## sunny (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Was heißt denn teuer? Wieviel kostet denn so'n Kärtchen?


----------



## ollidi (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Such mal bei www.garmin.de #h


----------



## sunny (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Räusper. Alter Schwede, die Karten sind ja fast teurer als das Gerät |supergri .


----------



## ollidi (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Damit wird halt das Geld gemacht. Aber dafür sind die Karten schon super.


----------



## AndreL (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> moin andre #h
> 
> ist dem wirklich so bzw. konntest du dich davon selbst schon überzeugen? SIRF ist ja momentan in aller munde und mich würde es brennendst interessieren, ob die theorie auch auch in der praxis stimmig ist... besten dank für deine antwort andre #6 #h



Hallo Jirko, ein eindeutiges und klares JA! Ich habe Geräte der 60er und 70er Serie (60cx/csx 76csx) in der Hand gehabt. Ein 76csx habe ich 2 Wochen als Testgerät gehabt. Der Empfang ist einfach unglaublich gut. Du hast in nahezu jedem Raum mit Fenstern selbst IM HAUS Empfang. Keinerlei Aussetzer im Wald und in abschattungsbereichen von Häusern usw. Es ist ja nicht so, das der SIRF3 bessere Signale Empfangen kann als etwa der altbewährte Phase Trac12 Empfänger. Das währe ja rein technisch nahezu unmöglich für sowas brauchst du ja wie du weißt eine Modifikation der Antennenkonstruktion. Realisiert wird der bessere Empfang dadurch das der SIRF3 die GPS Signale die durch Reflektionen empfangen werden können verarbeiten kann und dies auch ohne (für den Nutzer merkliche) Fehler in die Positionsberechnung einfließen läßt. Als weiteren Punkt wertet er auch sehr schwache Signale mit aus.
Auch die Genauigkeit ist sehr beeindruckend und deutlich besser als bei einem Vergleichsgerät, ich habe das 76cs mit dem 76CSX direkt verglichen.

P.S. es gibt eine relativ einfache Möglichkeit eines der Geräte live zu testen. Die X Serien sind zum Geocaching extrem beliebt, heißt jeder 2. Geocacher rennt mit nem Garmin X durch den Wald und davon gibt es mehr als du denkst. Nun ist es so das diese Jungs und Mädels seeehr hilfsbereit und auskunftsfreudig sind. Desweiteren gibt es permanent irgendwelche Treffen/Events. Wenn du da mal hingehst wirst du ganz sicher gleich mehrere Möglichkeiten bekommen so ein Gerät im Einsatz unter schwierigen Bedingungen zu testen. Ist sicher einfacher als zu versuchen ein Leihgerät beim Händler zu bekommen.


----------



## AndreL (14. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*



			
				sundfisher schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Garmin GPSmap 60 CX funktioniert in allen Lebenslagen und die BlueChart Seekarten sind zwar teuer aber dafür auch erste Sahne was Genauigkeit und details angeht, habe die Dänischen Küstengewasser und Fjorde freigeschaltet und muss sagen selbst in Roskilde und Issefjord passen die Karten, auch bei der NAVI mit dem Auto und City Select Ver. 9 oder per pedes bin ich voll zufrieden bin gespannt auf den Sommerurlaub auf Kreta ob es uns da auch zu den gewünschten Sehenswürdigkeiten führen wird .........
> 
> P.S. Konnte gestern wieder ein paar Dorsch Hotties zu meiner Waypoint Sammlung hinzufügen.



Hi, 
verätst du mir wie du an eine City Select 9 gekommen bist|kopfkrat , obwohl die City Select Serie mit der Version 7 eingestellt wurde? Die Version 8 (welche die aktuelle ist) gibt es nur noch als City Navigator. Die Version 9 der Straßenkarten wird um und bei im April/Mai 2007 auf dem Markt kommen.


----------



## ollidi (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

@sundfisher
Wenn Du nach Kreta willst, wäre hier vielleicht noch was interessantes für Dich.
Topo Griechenland
Die Karten sind for free. #6


----------



## Jirko (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

...na wenn das mal kein input ist andre  besten dank! #6 da scheint SiRF ja was ganz feines auf´n markt geschoben zu haben und viele outdoornutzer werden wohl oder übel wieder in die tasche greifen müssen ... aber ich denke mal, daß die vorteile des neuen chips ganz klar im geocachingbereich zu finden sind, da für die navi auf´m wasser die alten chips völlig ausreichend sind... oder siehts du das anders? #h


----------



## AndreL (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*



			
				Jirko schrieb:
			
		

> ...na wenn das mal kein input ist andre  besten dank! #6 da scheint SiRF ja was ganz feines auf´n markt geschoben zu haben und viele outdoornutzer werden wohl oder übel wieder in die tasche greifen müssen ... aber ich denke mal, daß die vorteile des neuen chips ganz klar im geocachingbereich zu finden sind, da für die navi auf´m wasser die alten chips völlig ausreichend sind... oder siehts du das anders? #h



Naja,
ich würde sagen das für einen Angler der sich auf einer offenen Wasserfläche befindet ein herkömmlicher Empfänger ausreicht, ich erreiche sowohl mit meinem 76CS als auch mit meinen 276C fast permanent Genauigkeiten vo +- 2m auf offenem Wasser, das kann Sirf auch nicht besser.
Anders sieht es bei nahezu allen anderen Einsatzgebieten aus, sei es Wandern, Radfahren oder was auch immer, alles wo ein Hindernis sein kann ist mit einem Sirf 3 Chip, sagen wir mal einfacher.

Zu bedenken ist nur bei der ganzen Sache, das wenn sowieso die Überlegung ansteht ein neues GPS in der Preisklasse anzuschaffen wo die 60er und 70er Garmins angesiedelt sind, ist es sehr unklug das technisch "rückständigere" Gerät zu kaufen, da der reale Preisunterschied nur bei etwa 50 liegt.


----------



## sundfisher (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*



			
				sunny schrieb:
			
		

> Was heißt denn teuer? Wieviel kostet denn so'n Kärtchen?



wollte mal zum Spass sehen was die Gegend um Hitra kostet und da wollte doch Garmin 180 USD für die Freischaltung, das fiese dabei ist ja dass man die Karten ja alle auf der CD hat nur lesen kann man diese ohne Freischaltung nicht. Na ja wenn ich eines Tages nach Hitra komme schalte ich die doch wohl frei ohne zu murren


----------



## sundfisher (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*



			
				AndreL schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> verätst du mir wie du an eine City Select 9 gekommen bist|kopfkrat , obwohl die City Select Serie mit der Version 7 eingestellt wurde? Die Version 8 (welche die aktuelle ist) gibt es nur noch als City Navigator. Die Version 9 der Straßenkarten wird um und bei im April/Mai 2007 auf dem Markt kommen.



Internetshop und ist eine Version 7 hab ich mir eingebildet, aber funktioniert trotzdem perfekt (bis heute noch nicht fehlgeleitet worden)


----------



## sundfisher (15. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*



			
				ollidi schrieb:
			
		

> @sundfisher
> Wenn Du nach Kreta willst, wäre hier vielleicht noch was interessantes für Dich.
> Topo Griechenland
> Die Karten sind for free. #6



Alles klar sind gerade geladen worden mal sehen ob mein Ferienort dabei ist danke für den tip:m


----------



## Jirko (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*



> Zu bedenken ist nur bei der ganzen Sache, das wenn sowieso die Überlegung ansteht ein neues GPS in der Preisklasse anzuschaffen wo die 60er und 70er Garmins angesiedelt sind, ist es sehr unklug das technisch "rückständigere" Gerät zu kaufen, da der reale Preisunterschied nur bei etwa 50 liegt...


hast natürlich vollkommen recht andre #6, zumal man(n) ja nich alle tage nen handnavigerät kauft... da ich meins aber vorwiegend für die seenavi nutze, wart ich mal noch´n büschn mit was neuem... die entwicklung auf dem gps-markt ist ja auch nich ohne #h


----------



## FischDose (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Hallo Sockeye
Da du ja zu den nicht zu den zukurzgeratenen gehörst wären die meisten Handgeräte für dich ziemlich fitzelig. Schau dir mal dieses an. Ist das neueste Gerät von Geonav. http://www.geonav.it/german/Kartenplotter/geonav4gipsy.html

Gruss 
Rolf


----------



## blacky2512 (5. Juli 2006)

*AW: Vernünftiges Hand-GPS?*

Hallo, gibt es Karten auch für Kroatien und für welches Gerät?


----------

